# Blue eyes, green eyes



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

There is something in their eyes...









Hannibal









Attila









Hannibal









Attila

Winter has been long, cold and dark here in north, but today we had a wonderfull sunny day, and it was possible take pictures without flash. Well, it was sunny, but very cold, -25 C (-13 F 8) )


----------



## Rachael898 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Beautiful*

You have beautiful bengals. I really want one and hope to one day in the future!!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Their lovely!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

They are both completely gorgeous but I love the snows... I love the snows


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

ah god they are also...I love their eyes. Attila's eyes match the season...ice blue. Beautiful!

Gosh they are both beautiful...I want a bengal so bad.


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Thank yoy for your comments 

There is some jumpingpics I took today


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Such pretty eyes!!!!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

wow they are stunning[/u]


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey no jumping on the bed! Hehe j/k. You have such a beautiful pair, their eye color is so rich and pretty


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2006)

Ahhh jeez your making me want to keep my 3 little babies now....but no I can't...I can't have 5


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

WOW! Stunning cats!


----------

